# BLACK FIVE DAY - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (17/11/18)

Have you ever waited till Black Friday, queued or sat online pressing that F5 button and missed out. Well Sir Vape is coming to your rescue.

BLACK FIVE DAY SALE
19TH TO 23RD NOVEMBER 2018

WHY WAIT TILL BLACK FRIDAY TO SCORE BIG ON DEALS. STARTING FROM MONDAY THE 19TH NOVEMBER WE WILL BE ADDING SOME SUPER DEALS DAILY LEADING UP TO OUR GRAND FRIDAY THE 23RD SALE. PLEASE NOTE THE DEALS LOADED ON MONDAY THROUGH TO THURSDAY ARE EXCLUSIVE FOR THOSE DAYS ONLY AND WILL NOT BE REPEATED ON FRIDAY THE 23RD.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/black-five-day-sale

MONDAY - DEALS WILL LAST 24HRS

TUESDAY - DEALS WILL LAST 24HRS

WEDNESDAY - DEALS WILL LAST 24HRS

THURSDAY - DEALS WILL LAST TILL MIDNIGHT & FRIDAY SALES WILL START

FRIDAY - THE GRAND BLACK FRIDAY SALE WILL START & END WHEN STOCKS ARE SOLD OUT!!!

PLEASE NOTE THE DEALS LOADED ON MONDAY THROUGH TO THURSDAY ARE EXCLUSIVE FOR THOSE DAYS ONLY.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (17/11/18)

Monday - F5, F5
Tuesday - F5, F5
Wednesday - F5, F5
Thursday - F5, F5 
Friday - F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (17/11/18)

Silver said:


> Monday - F5, F5
> Tuesday - F5, F5
> Wednesday - F5, F5
> Thursday - F5, F5
> Friday - F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5, F5


Can I F5 payday sooner maybe as well @Silver ?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Sir Vape (18/11/18)

BLACK FIVE DAY STARTS TOMORROW. 3 AWESOME DEALS. 24HRS


----------



## Sir Vape (19/11/18)

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/black-five-day-sale - lasts 24hrs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/11/18)

What will tomorrow hold??? Tuesdays deals will go live at 8:00am tomorrow morning. Monday deals will no longer be available when Tuesdays go live.

Remember these deals will no be repeated on Friday the 23rd Nov 2018.

Black Five Day Mondays deals available here:
https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/black-five-day-sale


----------



## Sir Vape (20/11/18)

Tuesdays deals are up. Remember they last for 24hrs and these prices will not be repeated on Friday.


----------



## Sir Vape (21/11/18)

Beat the Friday rush and stock up now. Here are the deals for Wednesday. Please note these last for 24hrs and pricing will not be repeated on Black Friday.

Go get em 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/black-five-day-sale

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (21/11/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Beat the Friday rush and stock up now. Here are the deals for Wednesday. Please note these last for 24hrs and pricing will not be repeated on Black Friday.
> 
> Go get em
> 
> ...


Been Eyeing that CREA for a while now... Guess I'll be walking to work tomorrow 

Awesome Special @Sir Vape


----------



## Willielieb (21/11/18)

Went to buy the crea... guess theyre sold out because it wasn’t on there or on the site... sad face


----------



## baksteen8168 (22/11/18)

Willielieb said:


> Went to buy the crea... guess theyre sold out because it wasn’t on there or on the site... sad face


Think they were sold out before 10am. at R179 it really was a no brainer. I just couldn't pass up the offer


----------

